# Cheap tortoise enclosure?



## abra (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm hopefully getting either a Hermann or a Russian and I want to make a nice enclosure for her. But I'm 15 so I don't have enough money to buy the tortoise and a big awesome enclosure. So whats an easy way to build one that wont cost too much. Including substrates, plants heating lamps, and the actual enclosure. Also, try to add prices too. I have lots of questions too:

How do I plant Dandelions for her (during the winter)?
How many heat lamps do I need and what are their purposes?
Which breed (Hermann/Russian) is more "playful" or less shy?
What are the best online breeders to get from(not wild, I hear they get diseases and are less happy)?
How long should she live?
I don't want her to hibernate, will she if I don't "simulate" her?
Anything else you think I should know...I want to be as prepared as possible for my new baby <3

P.S. I WILL make her a better enclosure once I get enough money, any blueprints or something I can use to build it? My step dad might make me something good if I have blueprints! 

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 19, 2010)

Browse the enclosures forum. There are plenty of ideas there that should give you an idea of what you want to do. 

Building one is the cheaper way to go. Plus, if you watch diligently craigslist or freecycle you can usually find free left over materials that other people didn't use on some project or another. My table is made from largely old scrap wood and some nasty concrete covered steps from a barn.


----------



## terryo (Nov 19, 2010)

Candy made a great enclosure for her Cherry Head, 
http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Here-s-Dales-new-enclosure-picture-heavy

but if you don't want to go that route, you can use a plastic storage bin...K-mart..Walmart...they have all sizes.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh, I love that enclosure. The next one I make will be fashioned after Candy's. My plan is to make a bigger version and then insulation the sides and bottom.


----------



## Stev0623 (Nov 19, 2010)

Heres some pictures of my enclosure for my current hatchlings (it is good for a few years, at least. Will easily suffice until the tort is about 7-8")























I no longer keep redfoots in mine, instead I've got Sulcata hatchlings. The whole cost was about $50-$60. It's sitting on 5 cynder blocks($1.15/ea at home depot) I had that baby sitting right in the sun, so the screen keeps it about 85-90 in the summer in there, during the winter I do this:







It's not pretty, but it works likea champ. There are heat lamps under the ceramic pots.

Steve


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 19, 2010)

tortoise supply is the best place IMHO to get your tortoise online.


----------



## abra (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll probably use a plastic storage bin until she gets bigger then I'll see if my dad or step dad (or both) can work on a bigger one like Candy's. Thanks a lot! Is coconut coir bedding good to use? I read that it's good to use that mixed with play sand?



Marty333 said:


> tortoise supply is the best place IMHO to get your tortoise online.



I was going to get my tortoise from there but the shipping is like $70  Do you think Petco is safe or no?


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 19, 2010)

yeah as long as the coconut choir isn't the big chunks. Bye the way I forgot to add that I am also 15


----------



## abra (Nov 19, 2010)

That's awesome  Aren't Sulcata Tortoises REALLY big? And did you get Chevy off of tortoise supply? I have to see how much my dad's willing to spend. Where do you keep him?

Oh, and can you choose a gender there?


----------



## Stev0623 (Nov 19, 2010)

Abra, the issue with getting a hatchling is that they are often too small to tell the gender. If you want a female, you'd have to get a juvenile/adult


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 19, 2010)

No I got Chevy at a Expo. And he is going to get real big  I like big tortoises  Tortoise Supply is just the most reliable place because I believe the owner has an account on here  Yeah you won't know the gender for sure until he is a year to a few years old. So you should always have two names picked out that are of the opposite gender just in case.


----------



## abra (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww, is it better to get a juvenile? Is it easier to care for than a baby?


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 19, 2010)

Juveniles are easier to take care off because they are pretty much past the failure to thrive point. But then they are more expensive.

http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Hermanns-Tortoise.html


----------



## jackrat (Nov 19, 2010)

Many people use a bookshelf,laid down on it's back.Like one of the quick to assemble ones from Ikea(sp.?)


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 19, 2010)

Juveniles are easier. Their care is more forgiving. 

Tortoise supply is only one place to get your tort. You can always try to get one locally from Craigslist/classifieds. If you choose to get a Russian you should be able to find one locally without too much problem. Seems like there are always russians that need homes. If you choose hermanns, then you're less likely to find one locally and will be left getting one at a reptile expo or online. All I can say about getting a tort online is make sure you shop around. Read reviews, see how people have liked the breeder (find out if he/she's a quality breeder or a tortoise "flipper"). I'm sure you'll find the perfect new tort friend for you


----------



## abra (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not sure :/ I'll do more research, I have till Christmas. But, I really want a girl haha


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh, I failed to mention, stay on the forum. Every now and again someone posts hermanns for sale, so maybe you could buy from a forum member. Check the for sale section 

Yeah, you're much more likely to get a girl if you buy one that is a bit bigger than the sexable size for that species than if you get a hatchling which could end up either boy or girl.


----------



## abra (Nov 19, 2010)

jackrat said:


> Many people use a bookshelf,laid down on it's back.Like one of the quick to assemble ones from Ikea(sp.?)



Thanks! That sounds better than the plastic tub one 



PeanutbuttER said:


> Oh, I failed to mention, stay on the forum. Every now and again someone posts hermanns for sale, so maybe you could buy from a forum member. Check the for sale section
> 
> Yeah, you're much more likely to get a girl if you buy one that is a bit bigger than the sexable size for that species than if you get a hatchling which could end up either boy or girl.



Thank you! Your answers are very helpful


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2010)

For a first tortoise with an inexperienced keeper, I would always recommend an older tortoise. At *least* a year old. From hatching through that first year of life, they are pretty tender and not all of them make it, even with the most experienced keepers.


----------



## Angi (Nov 19, 2010)

My Tort table is made out of an old entertainment center. I turned out great for my two young tortoises. I painted it and painted cinder block to match for legs and have it in my family room.

What City & State are you in? There might be a good reptile store of breeder near you. Or even a rescue. I don't like the idea of a tortoise being shipped.

It is graet that you are resurching before getting your torty.


----------



## abra (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in Massachusetts, I don't think there are any breeders around here. And I'll buy an adult/juvenile then thanks Yvonne, I definitely DON'T want a dead baby  It's kind of sad though, I was hoping to raise her. Oh well, one year old is young in turtle age right? Ha, how long do they live anyways?

Oh, and I was thinking this bookshelf:

http://www.target.com/Room-Essentia...Rank=target104545&frombrowse=0&qid=1290224380

It would be 11" tall when I set it up, is that too short? And is the shelf too small it would be 40" long when set up. And if it is what dimensions should it be?


----------



## abra (Nov 20, 2010)

I just found someone on craigslist near me who is selling, so I just emailed her. HOPEFULLY I GET HER! She's gorgeous, I can't wait


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 20, 2010)

What type of tortoise is it? Also the bookshelf seems perfectly fine you might want to get a shower curtain to line it so it is waterproof


----------



## abra (Nov 20, 2010)

Okay will do thanks! And she's a Russian  She's so adorable I hope the lady who's selling her gets back to me soon!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 20, 2010)

abra said:


> Aww, is it better to get a juvenile? Is it easier to care for than a baby?



Much, much easier...baby torts can be very fragile.


----------



## abra (Nov 20, 2010)

Then I'll start out with a adult.


----------

